# Spay / Neuter



## Cornbread (Dec 30, 2008)

adopting a pup in April.
Have interviewed a vet who some friends of ours use and like but want the owners feedback...
what is the price from respectable vets for Neuter? does is differ much for Spay...since there's more inside work (I imagine). 
at what age and weight should you remove parts from a V? 
again, can and will ask the vet but want a rounded perspective from the likes of you on the owner end.
Thx!


----------



## virgilsmom (Aug 13, 2008)

Our local small town, and respectable vet charges $75.00 I think, to neuter. If I want to go to alittle bit larger town, its around $125.00 to neuter. I imagine if you live in a large city it would cost more yet. I have heard of widely varying amounts, but I'm sure its pretty much the same procedure no matter where it is done. Just find a vet that you like. I don't know about spaying, I'm sure it's more. I believe you should wait until at least 6 mos to neuter.


----------



## tbone13 (Apr 24, 2008)

we've had a similar discussion before. vet prices vary greatly depending on location. for example, i'm from CT, where everything costs too much, and we had a consultation to get our male neutered and the estimate i got back was +$700.

i did some research and found a local charitable organization that allowed us to purchase a certificate for $100, and then we looked through the list of approved vets. In the end it cost us around $150.

i also know people who have taken advantage of the local humane society having a "spay/neuter your pet day" so you may want to do some more research before comitting to anything.


----------



## Cornbread (Dec 30, 2008)

The humane society here charges $50 for Neuter of properly descended testicles. $150 for surgery if not. 

Question: would you trust your pre-bred at the humane society...? at 6 months they should have most if not all shots...I don't want to over think this but $50's cheeper than the vet. but I'd rather pay a lot more to avoid a problem. I assume it would take some negligence to screw that but I'm leary...please tell of your experiences, all!


----------



## Cornbread (Dec 30, 2008)

Okay replying to my own post after having called the vet we'll use. 
for a V:
$140 for the 12 week vaccines which are distemper and Bordatella (SP??), de-worming fecal tests and such.
about the same for 16 week visit which is the earliest time they would Neuter. 

RE: Neuter they charge $180 and said that the difference is that they have a heart rate monitor and they provide pain medication which the humane society does not have / provide. Is this a real concern or justification for making me $130 lighter?? 

Saving $130 sound great but I don't want my new best buddy to be in any pain (little is comfort, I'm fine with), but the other concern is just sanitation and that I imagine that they are milling the dogs through there one right after the other...

Thoughts??


----------



## Vlicked (Jun 19, 2008)

Cornbread said:


> RE: Neuter they charge $180 and said that the difference is that they have a heart rate monitor and they provide pain medication which the humane society does not have / provide. Is this a real concern or justification for making me $130 lighter?? Thoughts??


I just wanted to say our humane society makes you pay extra for the pain meds too. Our HS charges anywhere from $120-200 not including pain meds and NOT including pre-surgery blood work that they _recommend_ you have done. So, it was about the same price to go to our vet where that price also included overnight observation which made me feel better. 

Just on a side note, I volunteer at our local HS and it is true they do a good amount of spay/neuter surgeries per day on the shelter dogs as well as "civilian' dogs. But, people are very passionate about the animals there and even though I haven't been back in the surgery area, I cannot imagine it's going to be less sterile than what it would be at your local vet's office. At least at the HS they are very well practiced with the high number of patients!


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

good point Vlicked I am sure it is sterile.and to do that many I am sure the vet knows exactly what he or she is doing.Yea to people that help out at their locale humane society. ;D


----------

